

Energy drinks may pose danger to public health, researchers warn - Multics
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/10/141014170727.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Fmind_brain%2Fnutrition+%28Nutrition+Research+News+--+ScienceDaily%29

======
showsover
>Part of the risks of energy drinks are due to their high levels of caffeine.
Energy drinks can be drunk quickly, unlike hot coffee, and as a result they
are more likely to cause caffeine intoxication.

Imo this shows that caffeine is a drug, and more dangerous than most people
(even here) know. I quit drinking caffeinated coffee regularly for 2 months
now, and only once in a blue moon when I have a long day ahead. I feel better,
I sleep better. And when I'm not as awake as I'd like, I know to fix my
sleeping, and not cover it up with coffee.

